# Any GPS POIs for Guida Camper?



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Just got Guida Camper - and it looks really good with lots of locations I didn't have.

Does anyone know if you can get hold of the GPS locations for these? (electronically - not keying in from the book)

Cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I looked for poi's for the book last year and couldn't find any although I'd be delighted to be proven wrong :roll: . 
Its a handy book for Italy though, if a little expensive.

You probably already know this but just in case you don't, there's a good alternative list of sosta poi's >here<

Not much help really but at least its a bump!

Pete


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

cheers for that link
I've got other links but not that one. I've checked all those and whilst there is overlap the ID's don't match up - so its unlikely to be a full match.
If you could not find any last year - I won't waste time on it!
Its nice having the book to see if they are free and what facilities there are - but also nice for accurate GPS. I'm sure we'll cope
Thanks for the reply


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.torrentreactor.net/searc...pe=2&exclude=&orderby=relevance&asc=0&x=0&y=0


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
Thanks - I've bought the book (and am happy to do so) - the link seems to be for 250+ Mb which I assume is a scaned or ripped copy of the book? 
All I'm after is the GPS coordinates of each site...


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*GPS coordinates*

 Ciao Activecamper,
had a look through my various favourites for youu, but can't find what you are looking for.
What I did find though was this website, which looked quite interesting, and coordinates with one of the Italian motorhome sites:
www.modomodo.com

the Italian site it is promoted by is :
www.camperonline.it

saluti,
eddied


----------

